# Ellie Kidded!  Pics Pg 2!



## helmstead (Aug 24, 2009)

Ellie is one of our two single registered NDGA does.  She was a rescue, along with her half sibling brother Sinatra (who didn't survive).  Little Ellie is quite the miracle girl!  I can't believe we've rehabed her to the point where she's ready to kid!

We bred Ellie to our itty bitty buck, Virtue for her FF because she was still pretty small at the time, so her offspring will be NMGA registered.  Ellie will be for sale after kidding.

I have a date for early Oct for her to kid, but she was pen bred and might be due before that...she surely is building an udder!  I need to get her kidding clip done so I can better see how it builds.

Here she is from June:






And last Friday:


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 24, 2009)

She sure looks healthy for being a rescue. Amazing what some feed and good husbandry will do, not to mention the love.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 24, 2009)

She's a cutie!
Good Luck!
 Mitzi


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahh, what a sweetie!


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what would she sell for? She is a beauty.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 2, 2009)

She is beautiful.  I have a horse named Ellie and a miniature horse that was a rescue too.  He was in really bad shape and now he's big (for a mini) and muscular and beautiful and just plain bad (mischevious)!  Rescues are so rewarding.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 2, 2009)

It really has been rewarding to watch her recover and grow!

Ellie would be worth more, but she has a disqualifying fault, so she's pet quality.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 19, 2009)

Ellie is in the barn under the camera.  Because I'm so unsure of her date, I've stalled her at the first sign of soft and dropping ligs.  Her udder doubled night before last, but still isn't tight.  She is going to have AWESOME capacity...such a shame she has a fault!  I think there's just a single in there.  Wish us luck!


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow! Ellie is looking great and she has come a long way, Baby! LOL!
I can't wait to see her baby...she has been one of my favs from the beginning! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!  She is looking super!  Is she starting to trust you more?  Looks like she is gonna need you soon!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 20, 2009)

Are there just 2 pictures of this doe? I see the one marked June and she looks great, and I see the 2nd one, where all we can see is her rear (that looks a long way from kidding) is there something I'm not seeing? I'm so confused.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL Yeah, you're missing updated photos, which I haven't taken any of!  This post's first pic (udder/pooch) are nearly a month old... 

Mini M - yes, she's getting wanting of attention.  She still is a little jumpy until I settle into her stall and start rubbing her belly/udder - at which point she practically crawls into my lap.  Once she's 2 weeks fresh, I'll get her on the stanchion and finish taming her...

Ligs are really soft and low...   Baby is resting on the abdominal floor and quite active!  AND she didn't finish dinner tonight...hmmm


----------



## country freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> LOL Yeah, you're missing updated photos, which I haven't taken any of!  This post's first pic (udder/pooch) are nearly a month old...
> 
> Mini M - yes, she's getting wanting of attention.  She still is a little jumpy until I settle into her stall and start rubbing her belly/udder - at which point she practically crawls into my lap.  Once she's 2 weeks fresh, I'll get her on the stanchion and finish taming her...
> 
> Ligs are really soft and low...   Baby is resting on the abdominal floor and quite active!  AND she didn't finish dinner tonight...hmmm



 I hope so...I love kids!


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 29, 2009)

Any news on Ellie? Did i miss it

Mossy Stone farm


----------



## helmstead (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope, she's holding out on me.  I hate not having a firm breeding date.  Watch, she'll go while we're out of town at a show...


----------



## helmstead (Oct 4, 2009)

She finally kidded today at 1:00 with a cute single buckling!  He is the spitting image of his paternal granddam 












And Ellie's FF udder!


----------



## dianneS (Oct 4, 2009)

He's the cutest little thing I've ever seen!  I just brought two little wethers home the other day, 9 weeks old, they look a lot like him!

How adorable!  So glad he's healthy and strong!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2009)

He is just adorable!


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 4, 2009)

ohhh my he is adorable...... well worth the wait..Grats!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## lilhill (Oct 4, 2009)

He's adorable, Kate!  So glad he arrived before you leave for the show.  Ellie's udder is beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 4, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> So glad he arrived before you leave for the show.


Gosh, me too...I was getting concerned!

Thanks all!


----------



## mully (Oct 5, 2009)

Now take that long waited deep breath and enjoy him ...he is very cute!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Oct 5, 2009)

He's a cutie! 

Mitzi


----------

